

Fred Wilson: Skip School and Learn to Code - cwan
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/11/15/fred-wilson-tells-would-be-entrepreneurs-to-skip-school-and-learn-to-code/

======
danneu
These stories hit close to home.

I'm about to graduate from business school in December and have spent a lot of
my time at university scavenging for free time between school/work/social
obligations to educate myself in things far more
marketable/interesting/fulfilling than dataflow diagrams and gantt charts.

As someone that can spend 12 hours a day bettering my own craft on a Macbook
in Starbucks, I feel that school has been a monolithic obstacle in what I
truly want in life. I just didn't realize that until far too late in my
degree.

------
geophile
The HN title is misleading. The speaker visited a B-school and advised
students to increase their understanding of technology, which is of course a
good thing. Of course, a B school grad who has dabbled in Ruby is not really
going to be qualified to "evaluate if somebody technical is good or not".

